# Symply Dog Food



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

Hey Guys

Four Sleeps to go! Just wondered if anyone uses Symply dry puppy food. I would appreciate any feedback.

Thanks

Julie x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry, never heard of it, but looking on the website, my personal opinion is a reasonable kibble, but maybe not the best. It contains natural ingredients which is good, but apart from the main meat, is mostly rice, oats and bran which may not be ideal. The only veg included is beet pulp. But I am looking at it from a barf point of view - compared with most dog foods, it's quite good. Sorry if that's confusing, but I try not to be too opinionated, as I recognise that everyone has their own criteria for dog food.
If you are going to feed a dried food, I suggest that you take a look at Orijen and Applaws as well, and decide which you prefer.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Not heard of it, sorry.

Millie started on Royal Canine as given by the breeder. Which she didn't seem to like, then on Science Plan as the vets recommended it, after a week, she didn't seem to like it. Then onto Arden Grange as my sis-in-law was using it, but again after a week, she didn't seem to like it. 

Finally after much reading on this site made the leap to NI, Helen above is our oracle on all things raw and barf.

Millie is now about 6/8 weeks into it and absolutely loves it 

All I'd say is, but small bags of dog kibble. I've wasted quite a bit over the past couple of months.


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

Thanks Julie & Helen, 

I'll give it a try and see how Barney gets on

Julie x


----------

